# Rockaway Inlet Questions



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Looking for info on Fishing the Rockaway Inlet. have an almost a brother in law who lives in Bay Ridge, Booklyn and is looking to get into Surf Fishing. I have the gear and he has a place to stay close by. 

So, what is the area like? I've looked at maps and it seems to be a natural funnel for fish entering and leaving the bay. Are the access points close to the fishing areas? What species are available there typically this time of year (July)

Any info would be appreciated from the local experts.

Dave


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Dave,

The area you mention is a great spot for fishing in general. You have a jetty called Breezy Point which hold all kinds of fish from stripers, blues, weakies, fluke, etc. At this time of year, we've got stripers and blues to fish for. You can also expect some fluke as well and possibly a weakie or two.

The Jamaica bay has a few spots from the surf but is not exactly a beach spot. If you drive a bit east towards Long Beach [you can see it on the map] you can find more areas that have sand on 'em. There are some permits required for fishing Breezy and Jam Bay but not for Long Beach.

Take a look at these two websites and try a search for "Rockaway".

http://www.thefishingline.com/
http://www.noreast.com

Good luck.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*breezy point*

Thanks for the info! Can you drive up to the jetty> (no beach cart and too much gear!)

My buddy has fished there, but not for 20 years and said that it's a long walk from access to the fishing areas. I know i sound lazy here...but the two rods, tackle box and cooler are just too much to lug down the beach. I gotta weld up a surf dolly....

I assume that the permits are available from the welcome center?
Thanks again!

DAve


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Dave,

You can't drive to the jetty. It's about a 30 min walk from the parking lot. You need a permit to get closer to the jetty.

As far as all that gear, sounds like you're going to be chunking huh? The jetty's not the best spot for baitfishing as most guys are plugging there. You might also get some glares from those guys if you're chunking around them while they're plugging. 

If you want to baitfish, I would stop before the jetty somewhere on the beach. This is where most baitfishing is done. Just look for the usual type of water you need for fish, holes, rips, etc... Even so, leave your tackle box in the car. I guess you'll want to keep the bait fresh so bring a smaller cooler. Bury your catch in the sand near the water and mark it. A big cooler will slow you down during the walk.

As far as the permits, look in the first website I linked to above and you should find the permit info. Not sure, but there might be deadline for those permits. You need the permit for Gateway National Park I believe.

Good luck.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Thanks*

Appreciate the knowledge. Aint the net grand?

David


----------



## Lou (Oct 30, 2004)

The Gateway permit is available year round for $50. An offroad permit (Breezy Pt.) costs more. Exit 11s on the Belt Pkwy. The visitor's center in Floyd Bennett Field has them. Fishing Rockaway Inlet? Word to the wise, travel light.The fisherman's parking lot is at Beach 222nd St. When you approach the guardshack at Roxbury(?) community keep to your left and go straight thru. There is a point along the surf halfway to the jetty that has a rip that usually has the action. When the peanut bunker arrive, they'll be cocktail blues and false albacore at the jetty. Silver lures and fluorocarbon leaders are a must! Hope this helps someone. Tight lines to all....


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*info*

Thanks for the tip! others have said that it's a hike to the jetty. We'll ahve to see about the permit...Might not be worth it to me since i'll only get there once a year, maybe twice. 

Thanks again!

David


----------



## Lou (Oct 30, 2004)

*Rokaway Inlet Questions*

Twice a year wouldn't justify the permit fee. http://www.rockawaysurfanglers.com. This might help...Almost forgot, the area right next to the Marine Pk. Bridge is considered the inlet/Jamaica Bay. When you enter Floyd Bennett Field the first right (visitor center/parking lot) takes you to the beach under the bridge. There is no hiking here because the beach is right in front. Not too sure about the permit here (if req'd 24-7) but you could put the cooler or whatever on wheels and roll in from the visitor parking lot. Just noticed something, I'm no local expert! I purchase the permit every year due to the fact that I'm only 2 exits away. I'm getting major posting time instead of fishing because I strained my back trying to gorilla all the groceries to the car in one shot. GENIUS...The rest of the week could be named 'take me to the airport'. Tight lines and get one for me....


----------

